# will the rodent deterants bug our baby girl



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

i am wondering how the electronic pest repellent plug ins that emit a low (or is it high) frequency noise that repells pests rodents spiders ect. will effect our new hedgehog we havent brought her home so we havent seen her reaction. I want to just unplug them on the wall closest to her they are outside to creat a barrier from rodents. but if we cant unplug incase of infestation under the house again........grrr what can we do. they dont seem to bother the cat or dog but they are different animals and different sizes.

http://www.buy.com/prod/lentek-oest-con ... =230190572

this is the closest i can find to the ones we have.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

I've wondered the same thing. We used to use something similar and I unplugged them all. I have seen though that the ones that emit the sound cannot go around obstacles, through walls, etc.---don't know if it's true or not so we unplugged just to be safe. Hope you get a better answer. There is also something that plugs into an outlet and uses the wiring in your house to make an electromagnetic pulse to repel mice....we definitely unplugged that because it seemed to affect everywhere from what I read. Sorry not very helpful.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hedgehogs are VERY sensitive to the high frequency noises those deterants (sp?) make, I would definitely not use one with a hedgie around.


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

I find most of those rodent deterrents don't work.. A few yrs ago my dad bought one and not thinking put one plugged in under the table my hamsters cage was on.. Didn't bother the hamster at all. Took her out of the cage she sniffed the bloody plug in! In saying that I wouldn't test out the theory again..

But If u need them I would test it out briefly to see can u use them


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Those rodent deterrents don't work instantly. The sound they emit is an annoyance and over time the rodents move out because they don't like the noise. Plugging it in and expecting them to leave immediately doesn't happen. It's also why other small animals don't show immediate reaction to it but in time, it will bother them. I wouldn't use one with any small animals in the household unless it is a long ways away from them.


----------



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

well I will tell you they do work for sure we heard scurrying all night long and with in two days all the rats were gone and there were alot. I heard that they dont go through walls either but idk i think we will just unplug them atleast on her side of the house. We are staying with my bf's mom and so we cant expect her to bend to our everyneed and risk an infestation of her house for our hedgehog if you understand what i am saying but maybe now that they are all out we can do some preventative work to help also. they never wanted to put wire mesh over the holes cause if the rats are in there then that could lead to them doing even more damage. the rats were never in the house they were in the attached garage and under the house in the crawl space. I feel like i am in a catch 22 we cant expect his mom to totally get rid of them and i dont want to risk Briarlyn. I think we will sit down and talk about our options we want to avoid decon for the cat and dog and plus then you get a dead rat laying decaying somewhere.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

You could always just use the old fashioned traps.


----------

